# Scary photo of Echo



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2021)

I gave Echo a bath this morning and while he was in a towel I tried to take a photo to show how well the injury on his chest is healing. Unfortunately, as you can see, he turned his head and looked into the camera at the wrong time.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Ha ha! He is giving you the evil look 😄


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2021)

This evening he was quite aggressive towards me when I got too close to him. 
He hit me with his wing, made pecking motions towards me, and, for the first time made noises at me. He made a slightly angry cooing/growling sound.
In a strange way, I am pleased he is angry with me, although I would like him to trust me more at least I know that he has spare energy and is behaving normally.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will start trusting you over time, although he might never become completely tame.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2021)

I know I've only had him for a few weeks and he has been through a really bad trauma so I'm not expecting him to love me but I am sad for him that he will probably never be free again.

I will work to slowly gain a bit more of his trust, he was much calmer this morning, I guess they have moods just like people.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2021)

This morning Echo ate out of my hand ...... until one of my fingers moved, then he pecked me


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you are making progress.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2021)

I will take things very slowly but it seems as if he is only angry with me when he remembers to be. He is cooing a lot now, I hope that is a good sign, he is my first bird so I don't understand him yet.


----------

